
KonMari method in under 1000 words - palebt
https://www.bestlifecoach.me/the-life-changing-magic-of-tidying/
======
tra3
“Does it spark joy” is very useful heuristic. But what about things that have
an emotional attachment? Or were really expensive?

I’m working my way through “it’s all too much” ( [https://www.amazon.com/Its-
All-Too-Much-Living/dp/0743292650](https://www.amazon.com/Its-All-Too-Much-
Living/dp/0743292650)) and it has some great tips. If something is emotionally
valuable you better be displaying it or treating it like it’s valuable. If
you’re not it’s probably dead weight. If something was costly but you’re not
using it, you’re paying MORE for it by storing it indefinitely. And so on.
Tips on how to talk about clutter with the family etc. Very useful book.

~~~
zemvpferreira
Photography helped me get rid of old clothes I “loved” 3-4 years ago.

I took all my sentimental clothing items (first concert tee, that gross hoodie
I really loved) that I hadn’t worn in years and laid them all out on the
floor. I snapped a photo of each and after that I felt completely comfortable
with throwing them away.

3-4 years later I haven’t looked at the photos or missed the clothing, but I
get a warm feeling anticipating the moments I’ll relive when I do bump into
them in Photos.

~~~
Aeolun
I do the same thing, and it’s amazing how much it helps. It’s like you don’t
want to lose the feeling you remember when seeing the item, but the item
itself is completely irrelevant.

------
dgreensp
This comes off as a rather long-winded summary, and it neglects to mention one
of the core principles of the method, which is that you must physically touch
the object you are deciding whether to keep or discard, not just look at it.
Make piles on the floor and hold each item. I would put that in a 50-word
summary. :D

------
notelonmusk
Is there something like this for digital clutter?

~~~
jenkinstrigger
recycle bin for clutter, folders for current things, zip archives for
indefinite things :)

